# Woher bekomme ich die Knoppix 3.4 CD und den USB Stick?



## Marja (23. August 2004)

Hallo, ich hab mir heute ein Buch über Knoppix mit beiliegender CD Knoppix 3.3 gekauft. Inzwischen habe ich gelesen, dass es eine neue Version 3.4 gibt und dass die neue Version keine Probleme mit WLAN macht. Nun meine Frage: gibt es inzwischen noch eine neuer Version als 3.4? 
Die zweite Frage: woher bekomme ich einen USB Stick?
Die letzte Frage: wo kann ich die neueste CD kaufen?
Ein Anfänger in Sachen Linux bedankt sich für euere Antwort. LG, Marja


----------



## RedWing (23. August 2004)

Wenn du stolzer Besitzer eines DSL Anschlusses bist,
kannst du die neueste Version hier 
als iso runterladen. Frag 1 sollte sich damit auf jeden Fall geklärt haben.
USB Sticks gibts in jedem Elektronik Geschäft, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Marja (23. August 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Jetzt hab ich mich noch etwas umgesehen und bin schon etwas schlauer geworden *ggg* LG, Marja


----------

